# Fuente de poder ajustable en voltaje en forma digital



## electro_ariel (May 16, 2006)

Hola, necesito ayuda para diseñar un circuito de control que permita ajustar en forma digital el voltaje de salida de una fuente de poder regulada en el rango de 0 a 15V.


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2006)

Hola, si tenes que empezar el diseño de la fuente desde cero, yo te recomendaria que busques algo Microcontrolado y de yapa con algun display de LCD. Ahora bien, si lo que vos queres es solamente "digitalizar" el regulador (pote) podes usar un DS1869 que es un potenciomentro digital multiproposito (deberas usar algun transistor para amplificar la salida o bien alguna etapa de buffer).
Por si las moscas, te adjunto la hoja de datos.

Saludos.


----------



## electro_ariel (May 17, 2006)

Habia pensado en eso del DS1869 pero lo que me piden en el proyecto es diseñarlo con registros, flip flops, contadores , 555 etc , y cosas asi bien basicas y eso es lo que no entiendo, como diseñarlo con eso...

bueno gracias por la respuesta me va a ser de gran ayuda 

y espero que me sigan ayudando
chao


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2006)

electro_ariel dijo:
			
		

> Habia pensado en eso del DS1869 pero lo que me piden en el proyecto es diseñarlo con registros, flip flops, contadores , 555 etc , y cosas asi bien basicas y eso es lo que no entiendo, como diseñarlo con eso...
> 
> bueno gracias por la respuesta me va a ser de gran ayuda
> 
> ...



Con un 555 generas los pulsos para ir incrementando un 4017 y asi controlar los flip-flop, asi obtienes tu control de V.

saludos.


----------



## electro_ariel (May 18, 2006)

pero tengo un problema yo soy nuevo en la electronica y no tengo mucha experiencia y necesito de mas ayuda ( circuitos,diagramas etc.)

espero su ayuda gracias...


----------



## VichoT (May 18, 2006)

holas. otro tipo de "control digital" es una fuente por PWM modulador por ancho de pulso. la idea de esta fuente es que un cto de control maneja un bjt de potencia enviando una señal cuadrada de frecuencia cte, pero la duracion de los estados on/off eslaque varia , al a base del bjt de potencia. el cto de control epodria ser un pulsador conectado ala entrada de reloj de un grupo de fp/fp que iran incrementandose cada vez que le des al pulsador.despues la salida de este grupo de fp/fp lo llevas DAC y eso lo llevas al osciladorke genera el pulso que ataka al bjt de potencia.
bye!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, si tenes que empezar el diseño de la fuente desde cero, yo te recomendaria que busques algo Microcontrolado y de yapa con algun display de LCD. Ahora bien, si lo que vos queres es solamente "digitalizar" el regulador (pote) podes usar un DS1869 que es un potenciomentro digital multiproposito (deberas usar algun transistor para amplificar la salida o bien alguna etapa de buffer).
> Por si las moscas, te adjunto la hoja de datos.
> 
> Saludos.




Ahhh, siempre me había preguntado si exstía una resistencia digital.

Muchísimas gracias por el dato.

Saludos


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

bueno una vez lei acerca de un potenciometro q era digital y creo que puede ajustar por medio de entradas de pulsos. bueno si la fuente varia en valores discretos (3, 4.5, ....9, 12) no seria tan dificil pero si requiere variaciones presisas con tipo de pwm que se hace con timer controlados por micros podrias lograr un control muy yy.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

Ultra sencillo y economico

Caracteristicas:
8 led, cada led indica una tension
Protecciones , todas
tension 1.2 a 25V en diez pasos y hasta 2A con un buen disipador

La idea es:

 MC4017  (contador jonson), excita los leds y reciba los pulsos de pulsador subida.

LM317 regulador tipo TO3 (metalico) con un buen disipador, se subtitulle el potenciometro por un red de resistencias.

7407 (TTL) o transistores, cada transistor pone en paralelo una resistencia configurando la tension de salida.


----------



## javicone (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola dejo este esquema que seguro les servira lo probe en protoboard y funciono barbaro con un lm 317, los transistores son bc549 y las resistencias deben probarse de acuerdo a la necesitad variando entre 100 ohms y 4,7 k, espero les sirva un abrazo y se reciben criticas y/o mejoras en el circuito...saludos


----------



## STR 50103 (Sep 5, 2008)

Como opcion basica.  Y creo que cumple con lo que buscas.
Lo que haces es tomar cualquiera de los circuitos convencionales ( por lo comentado por ti, uno que solo lleve un LM 317 es lo mas facil) y en donde iria el pote conectas una seria de rsistencias en serie, las que cortocircuitarias a travez de transistores.
No se, es madio extraño, pero como para aprender se utilizan varias cosas sencillas y funcionales.


----------



## Lucio (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola amigos , en principio queria agradecerles por la buena disposición que tienen uds al colaborar con algunos que no conocemos demasiado de electronica , pero que nos gustaria prender más acerca de este fasinate mundo.
Bueno se me encargado como trabajo de fin de proyecto tener que diseñar una fuente de alimentacíon que como entrada tenda 220V de corrienrte alterna y como salida se obtengan valores entre +15 y -15v en continua. Se me ha adjuntado el circuito esquemático del mismo , quiza le ayude a algunos, y se me ha encargado que averigue como puedo hacer para complementar ese circuito con un microcontralador ,de prefierencia un Atmega, que contrale un display de 7 segmentos para que nos sirva como un indicador digital , osea que podamos ver por ejemplo 12v 13v lo que realmente esta votando la salida. Les agradecería bastante que me den alguna idea , muchasd gracias de antemano.


----------



## ciri (Sep 5, 2008)

algo así?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-25v-2-5-amp-dispay-lcd-10903/


----------



## Lucio (Nov 6, 2008)

hola ciri si exactamente ese es link en que encontre lo del display como indicador en la fuente de voltaje , queria consultarte si es posible que adapte ese indicado en mi circuito ya lo tengo implemnetado este es el esquemático (ahi te lo adjunto)  será porsible que le agregue el display crees tu que se puede acoplar la parte del visualizar. Te agradeceria que me escribas a mi correo si en caso tienes alguna idea , te lo agradeceria de antemano amigo


----------



## JimmyKarson (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola Xavalotes!!

Tengo hecha ya una fuente con un lm317. Utilizo en la rama de ajuste una resistencia fija de 240 Ohms y un potenciómetro ajustable de 5K. 
El problema es que en el peor de los casos, obteniendo a la salida del regulador la tensión máxima que son 31 V en mi caso, pasarán por la rama de ajuste 33/5240 =6.3mA.

El regulador que proponeis, el DS1869, solamente soporta, según el datasheet 1uA. 

He estado buscando y lo máximo que he encontrado son potenciometros digitales que aguantan 1mA como máximo.

¿Sabeis de algún pot. digital que aguante 7mA?, ¿Qué solución puedo adoptar?

Un saludo!


----------



## Ionizador (Abr 28, 2010)

Hagan lo mas facil del mundo, con diversos diodos zener y resistencias van exitando los diodos led. Super sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## coco07 (Ago 7, 2010)

Hoola a todos estan muy buenas sus recomendaciones.. necesito ayuda urgente.. me han asignado diseñar una fuente de poder variable de ov a 20v con un amperaje máximo de 4A el proyecto debe explicar detalladamente los calculos de diseño y el funcionamiento de cada bloque por separado en el caso del transistor BJT debe incluir un resumen teórico. por fa díganme como se diseña la fuente de poder y que debe  incluir(resistencias, capacitores y todo lo demas) de verdad no tengo ni la mas remota idea de lo que tengo que hacer, aunque con lo que he leido aqui me he aclarado un poco pero me gustaria que me ayudaran.. les dejo mi correo por si alguien me quiere ayudar Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com  por faaaaa es urgentee =(


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro.



coco07 dijo:


> me han asignado diseñar...


"Me" implica "a mí".
A mí no me encargaron eso, sino a vos. El 90% del trabajo es tuyo, el otro 10% irá saliendo del foro.
Empezá tu proyecto y andá posteando dudas o las cosas que no lográs calcular y no pidas que te den todo hecho, porque eso no sólo no pasará, sino que se irán a Moderación los mensajes.

Y lo del correo... Si alguien te contestara por ahí, el resto ¿cómo se entera?
No es algo cortés ni permitido por las Normas de Participación pedir respuestas a tu mail.

Saludos


----------



## coco07 (Ago 8, 2010)

jeje ok gracias.. no pedi que me hicieran el trabajo, solo pedi que me dieran una guia de mas o menos como empezar, he estado investigando y tengo mas o menos lo que me piden, pero la principal duda que me surge es con rspecto al valor de las resistencias, capacitores, diodos, regulador, esos valores los busco en el datasheet segun lo que me piden o tengo que calcularlos para que la salida sea la que me piden?, tambien, cuantos debo colocar? y lo del correo solo lo hice porq soy nuevo aca y solo me registre para la ayuda y me parecio una forma mas directa de que alguien me ayude!! lo siento si se ofendieron..


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

Puedes poner un micro con un DAC y que el circuito compare esa referencia.

Luego con un ADC mides si la salida es realmente esa y muestras las dos en un display lcd


Segunda idea:

Un circuito contador descontador binario. Con dos pulsadores para que suba y baje la cuenta.
A las salidas del contador unas resistencias calibradas en valores de cada vez el doble. Esas resistencias van a un circuito operacional sumador y la salida al terminal de control de un lm317


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ago 8, 2010)

Acá dejo un link http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/Digital-Power-Supply que les pueda interesar de una fuente digital esta son algunas 
características:


• Tensión de entrada: 220VAC
• Tensión de salida: 0 a 25VDC con una corriente de 0 a 2.5A.
• Precisión de la regulación
• Gruesa: 1V / 100mA
• Fina: 100mv / 3mA
• Uso del microcontrolador PIC 16F877A de Microchip dejando disponibles para el uso 10 puertos.
• Ajuste por medio de pulsadores y encoder mecánico u óptico.
• Ventilación controlada de acuerdo al consumo de corriente.
• Lectura del consumo de corriente, con indicación de sobre corriente visual y auditiva.
• Memorias preseleccionadas (2.5, 3, 3.3, 5, 9 y 12 voltios a 0.5A, 1A y 2.5A).
• Control de ventilación por lectura de temperatura.
• Líneas de alimentación de circuito de control separado de la parte de potencia.
• Información de todos los valores por medio de LCD 16x2 con control de contraste y backlight.
• Control y comunicación por RS232 con PC u otra placa de control.
• Código escrito en C del compilador SDCC.


----------



## raulin1966 (Mar 23, 2011)

javicone dijo:


> Hola dejo este esquema que seguro les servira lo probe en protoboard y funciono barbaro con un lm 317, los transistores son bc549 y las resistencias deben probarse de acuerdo a la necesitad variando entre 100 ohms y 4,7 k, espero les sirva un abrazo y se reciben criticas y/o mejoras en el circuito...saludos




falta informacion como la asignacion de patas o pines en el integrado 4017
aparece un boton  no se si es para subir o bajar el voltage debieran haber 2  subida y bajada
valores de resisitencias faltan

completar la informacion por favor

FUNCIONO EN LA REALIDAD ? o solo se simulo en el software
los simuladores dejan mucho que desear  no tienen librerias de componentes
y otros son muy complejos de usar 
las simulaciones se alejan de la realidad



javicone dijo:


> Hola dejo este esquema que seguro les servira lo probe en protoboard y funciono barbaro con un lm 317, los transistores son bc549 y las resistencias deben probarse de acuerdo a la necesitad variando entre 100 ohms y 4,7 k, espero les sirva un abrazo y se reciben criticas y/o mejoras en el circuito...saludos



DISCULPAR SI REPITO EL MENSAJE  parece que me equivoque de usuario nesesito urgente informacion de este circuito pero ojala lo mas completa posible

falta informacion como la asignacion de patas o pines en el integrado 4017
aparece un boton no se si es para subir o bajar el voltage debieran haber 2 subida y bajada
valores de resisitencias faltan

completar la informacion por favor

FUNCIONO EN LA REALIDAD ? o solo se simulo en el software
los simuladores dejan mucho que desear no tienen librerias de componentes
y otros son muy complejos de usar 
las simulaciones se alejan de la realidad


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> falta informacion como la asignacion de patas o pines en el integrado 4017
> aparece un boton  no se si es para subir o bajar el voltage debieran haber 2  subida y bajada
> valores de resisitencias faltan
> 
> completar la informacion por favor


Lo que falta es que aprendas cómo funciona un 4017, que aprendas cómo están conectados esos transistores, que aprendas cómo trabajan esas resistencias, que aprendas cómo trabaja el circuito entero, que aprendas...
Si no entendés cómo trabaja todo o no sos capaz de calcular los valores de esas resistencias te recomiendo no encarar ese proyecto.

Primero entenderlo, después armarlo.



raulin1966 dijo:


> FUNCIONO EN LA REALIDAD ? o solo se simulo en el software
> los simuladores dejan mucho que desear  no tienen librerias de componentes
> y otros son muy complejos de usar
> las simulaciones se alejan de la realidad


Para confirmarlo no tenés más que armarlo, que a fin de cuentas es bastante barato y no lleva ningún componente raro ni difícil de conseguir. Adelante con el proyecto y comentá los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## raulin1966 (Mar 28, 2011)

Es bien facil decir aqui esta y sin explicar nada
yo si aporto algo lo trato de hacer para que funcione de verdad si no no lo hago
si se trata de hacer laboratorios y aprender para eso esta este sitio
si no para que sirve?
En la actualidad de 15 circuitos expuestos han funcionado solo 3 es una estdistica

nadi es poseedor de la verdad absoluta


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 30, 2011)

felixls es un miembro destacado del foro que diseñó esa fuente.
La fuente me parece que es la misma que liberó al público, no esta claro en el post #22 a cual se refiere.
Si es esa, vas a encontrar tus respuestas en ese hilo y por favor, no escribas mas todo en mayúsculas.


----------



## julio00004 (May 19, 2011)

esa fuente (la de el link) que mencionan no es la que saco una revista conocida, o es otra?


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 3, 2011)

hola a todos la fuente del lm 317 con el integrado cd4017 no la he entendido mucho..... por lo menos la numeracion de los pines del integrado cd4017 desde el 0 al 10 corresponden a que pines del integrado??? me imagino que viene siendo Q0, Q1, Q2 , etc ?? otra pregunta la patilla 14 (clk) y la patilla 13 (enable) van unida a la pata que dice 0 O o el plano esta ma???? bueno de antemano muchas gracias por su atencion , saludios cordiales


----------



## melxis (Oct 8, 2011)

javicone dijo:


> Hola dejo este esquema que seguro les servira lo probe en protoboard y funciono barbaro con un lm 317, los transistores son bc549 y las resistencias deben probarse de acuerdo a la necesitad variando entre 100 ohms y 4,7 k, espero les sirva un abrazo y se reciben criticas y/o mejoras en el circuito...saludos



solo tengo una pregunta con esta fuente cuales son las tensiones de saliuda por lo que puedo ver se pueden sumar las tensiones de los arreglos de transistores para llegar a 21V pero la tension de entrada seria de unos 15V. o M EQUIVOCO se suman las tensiones verdad


----------

